# planned rims for my goat



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.gmpperformance.com/CFJFiles/GMP/2494.jpg

these are what I am planning to stick on my girl...... 


can one of SUPER administrators slap this on this thread for me???? 



here you go Steve


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks 05 :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet wheels.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I really like those. Do you know which offset we need for the 18x8's.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

purplehaze said:


> thanks 05 :cheers


No problem,


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> I really like those. Do you know which offset we need for the 18x8's.


No sorry, I am not even sure about the offset for the size I am looking at. I am going with 19x9.5 in the rear, which is a 40-45 offset, I think  , and 19x8 in the front, offset being the same. I am going to call GMPERFORMANCE and see if they can square me away. That is who I am purchasing them from BTW.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Friggin' awesome!!! Those are very nice rims!!:cheers


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

40mm front, 45mm offset. If you are going with 265-275 on the rears you'll most likely have to roll/grind your rear fenders down.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I want a set! Where can I buy those and for how much?


Very Nice!!!!!:cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I want a set! Where can I buy those and for how much?
> 
> 
> Very Nice!!!!!:cheers


Google TSW, they have dealer EVERY WHERE hehehe With a lot of different places offering this brand, you can probably find a good deal somewhere. But for the 19" they are around 330-370 per wheel, but baby needs a good pair of shoes  Good luck in your search. Post some pics if you find some different ones you like...... Happy hunting :cheers

Sorry I was wrong about the price on the wheels.. 370 - 400. GMPerformance.com has the best price so far, @ 374 a piece. I will keep looking though.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> 40mm front, 45mm offset. If you are going with 265-275 on the rears you'll most likely have to roll/grind your rear fenders down.



Yeah I am not to excited about that part, but to see that big meaty tire track left on the road after a burn out, I am willing to make some sacrifices.  
Thanks again for your help with the picture and putting my offset question to rest :cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I want a set! Where can I buy those and for how much?
> 
> 
> Very Nice!!!!!:cheers


Here is the package info from GM Performance


Here is what I came up with for your 05 GTO.

19x8.0 / 19x9.5 Montage Chrome

Nitto NT 555- 245/35r/19 / 275/30r/19

Total wheel Package $2495.00 Plus Tax / Shipping

Wheels mounted and balanced no extra charge.

arty: 



19


----------



## audiotistics (Apr 25, 2006)

19 inch mille miglia ev-r rims for sale i took them off my goat and sold the car
make an offer



http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/DisplayWheel.jsp?wheelMake=Mille+Miglia&wheelModel=EV-R&wheelFinish=Bright+Silver+Paint

my email is [email protected]


----------

